# Headless world/kernel update



## kdemidofff (Jun 25, 2010)

what possible procedure for headless world/kernel rebuild and update
as manual suggest going singleuser but then network will be in question

is it possible ignore warnings and just update when 1 user online in multiuser
(maybe shutting up some daemons)

any one have experience with it?:stud


----------



## Jamz (Jun 25, 2010)

I've never dropped to single-user mode for kernel/world rebuilds and never had a problem..

James


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2010)

You can configure your network when you're in single user mode. Just start /etc/rc.d/netif and maybe /etc/rc.d/routing.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 25, 2010)

@ SirDice:  Pretty hard to do that on a headless system, where the only access method is via the network.  

@ OP:  while it's recommended that you drop to single-user mode to boot into the new kernel and to do the installworld portion, it's not a hard requirement.  It's more of a safety net, as it guarantees that only 1 user is logged in and that no daemons are running that can mess things up.  But, if you are careful, you can do it in multi-user mode.  A lot of people do the installworld bits in multi-user.


----------

